# Narrow timers



## mfcphil (18 Feb 2010)

Has anyone found any decent timers that can fit next to each other on one of those extension bars?


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

Ikea do mechanical ones but I find they're a big variable in timing which could be an issue. Digital ones are the best but I've had them last no more than 6 months before the switching part give up and they stay either always on or always off.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Feb 2010)

i struggled with that, so i got myself an extension blocks with switches 

so it was like  --plug--switch--plug--switch   instead of --plug--plug--plug-- etc

having the switches also means i can turn individual things off rather than the whole block.


----------



## Jase (18 Feb 2010)

Here's your answer...  






http://www.wickes.co.uk/24-Hour-Mechani ... nvt/195051


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Feb 2010)

These timers are good i have these in my cupboard - the only issue that I have found is that when you dont want the timer on (in auto mode) you have to pull the black buttons out and I have by accident pushed some of the buttons in whilst my hands were in the cupboard which then brought the time on (auto mode) apart from that ok no further issues.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## mfcphil (18 Feb 2010)

will pop to wicks in the morning....just ordered socket tower http://isss.co.uk/review.asp?prod=1639


----------



## Coiln3107 (19 Feb 2010)

Argos do great digital timers cat no.982/2911 for Â£14.99. I have 6 off on 2 off socket bars and they are really easy to programme and being digital are really accurate. â€¢Automatically controls connected appliances from normal mains socket. Here is the spec, regards Colin.


â€¢Up to 128 programmes in a week.


â€¢LCD display, reset,summer/winter changeover.


â€¢Battery back up retains programming information in a power cut.


â€¢1 min minimum switching period, manual override.


â€¢Single socket.


â€¢13 amp.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2010)

The 3 pack that Argos sells fit nicely next to each other, I can get at least 3 in a row with very little force.

my cabinet:


----------



## dkm (19 Feb 2010)

Expensive route Aquatronica or GHL. I have a Aquatronica kit and its superb. Â£Â£Â£Â£ though.

Cheap route - as garuf says ikea do them. Just seen 2 for Â£5 at Ikea. They are the same as the ones from wickes.

Dave


----------



## dkm (22 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Just remembered this Byron timer system. I Have used these in the past on my aquariums and found them very reliable and accurate. If I remember correctly a kit containing programing remote and four sockets cost me Â£30. Also if I remember correctly each remote can timer control up to 8 sockets but not defo on this.   











Or go to byrons homepage http://www.chbyron.eu/homeeasy/

I got mine from B&Q

Dave


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

What happens if the remote runs out of batteries?


----------



## dkm (22 Feb 2010)

Mines still running after three years using the original batteries (using it at present on non aquarium equipment). Only just started flashing low battery.   

So you have notice when to change the batteries. Just like filling up your car.   

To make sure I guess you could change the batteries once a year. 

Regards 

Dave


----------



## mfcphil (6 Mar 2010)

Went for the little gems from Wicks...cheap as chips!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Mar 2010)

Wickes narrow timers work fine for me.





Regards
Paul.


----------



## mfcphil (6 Mar 2010)

cozy fit Paul!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Mar 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> cozy fit Paul!



 There is another bank of 4 sockets on the other side as well - twin 4 gang sockets in my cupboard.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Stu (8 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The 3 pack that Argos sells fit nicely next to each other, I can get at least 3 in a row with very little force.



I agree the Argos 3 pack are great compact units with easy controls.... the button for daylight saving alone is much better than having to wind on manual ones 23 hours when the clocks go back!

*However*, I found that on my cheap 4 socket powerstrip (from wilkinsons), the timers wouldn't fit next to each other.  So I think you have to take into consideration the design of the powerstrip as well.  As mentioned, go for ones with individual switches... even if you don't use the switches, this allows for a little extra room between the sockets!


----------



## mfcphil (8 Mar 2010)

Tower socket with 5 plugs on either side should do the trick


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Apr 2010)

Be careful using timers on fluorescent lights!!!  Always best to use the mechanical ones because some units are not compatible with digital ones I think due to the digital timer using some of the power!!!  Can't remember all the bumf was many moons ago I first researched it. lol.  I use some of those Wickes ones but also some digital ones on LED units.

_Many are not suitable for use with fluorescent bulbs, causing the bulbs to fail after a few weeks or months. Unless specifically stated by the manufacturer, these timers should not be used with fluorescent lamps._

Taken from this article:
http://home-owner-tips.suite101.com/article.cfm/digital_versus_analog_electrical_timer_switches

AC


----------



## Will Ingram (17 Apr 2010)

Kudos to the photo in the first page with the co2 cylinder, peristaltic pump & bulk fertilisers, if I didn't know any better I would think your growing marijuana!


----------

